# What's 23 inches? My new PB smallmouth!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

New PB caught 6/3/08. 23 Inches, Weighed 6 pounds, 9 ounces on the digi.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

WOW! Great fish. That is an absolute hog.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Hell yeah, that's a beast!! Any hints on what lure or body of water? Also, has the grin went away yet?


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

wow! what a monster!


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish that would have been fun.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Might be 3lbs- more like 2.5


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice fish. What did she hit?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

the weav said:


> Might be 3lbs- more like 2.5


You're joking, right? That fish is every bit of what he says it is.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fish hit on a stand up jig head with a 4 inch plastic craw attatched. Came right out from under the sunken log in the photo.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that is the best looking smallmouth I have seen on this sight not from a lake. Awesome, Awesome, Awesome!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

lacdown said:


> Hell yeah, that's a beast!! Any hints on what lure or body of water?



I would imagine that catching that fish was pretty "grand".


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

thats a awesome looking beast.congrats jim


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow that is the best looking River Smallie I've ever seen. Congrats


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a great Smallmouth where ever it was caught, but coming out of a river I would say that is an oustanding smallie!!

Great Job!!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Fish! Now go do it again.

Pike


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

SConner said:


> I think that is the best looking smallmouth I have seen on this sight not from a lake. Awesome, Awesome, Awesome!


It certainly ranks very high up there. That is a true pig. Congratulations! That is a truly rare catch for river fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

the weav said:


> Might be 3lbs- more like 2.5



Ya...where's the graphic artist when we need one.....Notice Jim only has 1 finger on his right hand? Plus his left hand looks kinda webbed....Photoshop hack.....Seriously Jim that is a super smallie...Was she even able to jump? I wonder how long she been living in that river.. Thats a great PB to have.Go go get'um.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thats a MONSTER jim congrads!!!!


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

That is a ridiculously good looking smallmouth...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

What a HOG!!! Way to go.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

everything that everyone else said and plus another wow! wonder if there is one of those in the darby?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

dido!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Dude, nice fish. Hats off to you.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Now you just need to quite fishing while your ahead, lol. That is an awesome catch that anyone would be proud of. That beats my pb smallie by 6lbs and 13" lol.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

another great fish jim, congrats


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

WOW, congrats. I am an avid sm fishermen. Never even came close to one that big. Nice fish. Congrats again.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations on a tank of a smallie! That's an awesome catch Jim.

CG


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow what a beast. what an outstanding battle that must have been.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

That and juniormintz' creek smallie are the 2 biggest river smallies I've seen on here.

WOW!!!!! Congrats!

Gotta love those stand up crays.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Awesone fish!!!! Congrats.
Anything over 20" out of an Ohio flow is pretty dam special........ 23" and 6+ lbs. out of an Ohio flow is insane!!!
Biggest mofo Ohio river smallie I've ever seen.
Congratulations from the truly impressed!!!


----------

